
Show HN: Software jobs with a difference. Filter jobs by interview type - JamieF1
http://Softwarejobs.xyz
======
JamieF1
I've noticed a lot of posts on here lately about how the developer interview
process is broken and I agree. So why not put the power back in the hands of
the employees?

Open to feedback of course! It's very early days as you can see, haven't spent
much time marketing it but I'm about to start.

